# Southfield, MI looking for bids



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

i met a lady today that manages a Office center and she found out i plowed and asked if i knew anyone in the area, she wants some bids if you are interested send me a pm an ill give you her info.


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

If she asks how you got the number tell her JR from Thorpe Printing the guy she gave the copier to had given it to you. I dont know why it would matter how you got the number when she told me she wanted some bids? Good Luck to all that got her info i hope one of the plow site members get it over someone else b/c there are a lot of good people on here thats why i started this thread anyway.


----------

